# Will GTX 760 or R9 270x Work with CORSAIR GS600



## veera_champ (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi there
im planning to upgrade my GPU to GTX 760 or R9 270x but it will reach my limited budget if i get a new psu so im thinking of rescue my old GS600watt for GTX760 or R9 270x since it requires minimum 500watts? is enough power? what about water cooling? 

my build :
AMD FX 8150 - CPU
BIOSTAR TA 990FXE - MOBO
CORSAIR VENGENCE 2 X 4 GB 1866MHz
CORSAIR H100I LIQUID COOLER
2 * 2 TB WD HDD
SAMSUNG EVO 128 GB SSD
CM STORM TROOPER

thanks in advance


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 14, 2014)

it would work easily 
and with spare headroom


----------



## veera_champ (Mar 14, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> it would work easily
> and with spare headroom



even if I add my Corsair H100i and some extra fans


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 14, 2014)

It would be sufficient ... calculated by eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts its says ~499w for whole system with fans,cooler,GPU and overclocked CPU and everything..


----------

